#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-04-12
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses como estuvo esa flisol?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, super!
<SergioMeneses> aunq me salieron mas compromisos... ando invitado hasta a el vaticano
<PabloRubianes> eh??? si?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, seeee
<SergioMeneses> aqui manda Ubuntu!
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> ya te paso un video
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, leogg C3s4r http://www.youtube.com/user/WEBLAOPINION#p/a/u/0/ubi_b1e4nJY
<leogg> SergioMeneses, :O donde iba a ir... :(
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer y vengo
<SergioMeneses> leogg, tengo invitacion al campus en junio, pamplona en abril, bucaramanga en septiembre y en abril subo a bogota a reunirme con los de ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, oks
<leogg> SergioMeneses, yo voy en junio a costa rica al drupalcamp, en julio al debconf en bosnia y en agosto al encuentro centroamericano en el salvador
<leogg> solo me falta ir a colombia este año :D
<SergioMeneses> leogg, super
<leogg> tal vez para el sfd
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> leogg, pero te invitan a Colombia o por parte tuya?
<leogg> SergioMeneses, vamos a ver si puedo recoger plata para ir por cuenta propia
<SergioMeneses> leogg, super... si puedes venite al sfd de bucaramanga... hay voy a esta yo xD
<leogg> :D
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<leogg> si me dan permiso, me voy :D
<SergioMeneses> super
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-04-15
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<fdvalero> hi every one
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-04-16
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
#ubuntu-es-locos 2012-04-14
<rdos> Hola a todos. ¿De que va esto de los equipos locales?
